# Remotely Shutting down other computers with'n my netowrk



## DOS-Roxors (Aug 18, 2005)

Alright I've been having difficulties with Remotely shutting down computers with in my wireless net work. Pretty much for fact i'm tired of walking to the other rooms to turn them off when i forget. 
I'm on a wireless network and i have tired 
shutdown -i and browse for computers and it keeps erroring
as well as "adding" the ip or user name. which also has failed.
Umm is there something i'm forgetting. all computers are XP  
Umm thanks for any help you can help me with. Also. This computer is wireless and The computer i'm trying to access is directly connected via cord to router. i'm using belkin router if that helps any as well.

PS the error i keep getting is the directory service is unavailable.


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

I would put this in the networking forum - you may have more help there.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/PsShutdown.html


----------



## DOS-Roxors (Aug 18, 2005)

hey thanks for the help. i be sure to check out that webstie and is there any one in world you could boot a computer offline through network?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You need to know the username and password on the machine to remotely shut it down. Plus if there is a firewall in place, you woul also need certain network ports opened up.


----------

